# Tool zum Programmieren



## badblueboy (27. Nov 2007)

hi @ll

hab2 Jahre lang ziemlich intensiv mit ASP.Net programmiert im Visual Studio. Muss nun seit ein paar Monaten Java programmieren (unsere Hochschul-Sprache) und habe das dafür "empfohlene" Tool JCreator installiert. Eigentlich ist es ja nicht so schlecht, mir fehlt allerdings das Debugging à la Visual Studio (Möglichkeit Zeile für Zeile durch zu debuggen), da ich mich sehr daran gewohnt habe. Kann mir da jemand ein Tool empfehlen, welches ungefähr diese Funktion hat? Wäre wirklich super, da ich mich mittlerweile (langsam aber sicher kommen kompliziertere Aufgaben) unwohl fühle mit dem JCreator.. .


Würde mich gerne auch über den Link zur Hersteller-Seite freuen.


mfg BBB


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2007)

1.) Forensuche
2.) Google
3.) Ich würde das eher als "Programm" bzw. "IDE" bezeichnen, Tool hört sich so nach wenig an 
4.) Ich empfehle dir Eclipse oder Netbeans


----------



## Tokka (27. Nov 2007)

Hm, wie wäre es mit
Eclipse oder Netbeans? sind recht ordentliche IDE´s.

Du musst Dich nur damit abfinden, das diese an manchen stellen nicht so gut sind, wie Visual Studio, aber dafür gibts die kostenlos...


----------



## badblueboy (27. Nov 2007)

werde es mal mit Eclipse versuchen.

Auf der Website von Eclipse gibt es unter der DL-Rubrik verschiedene Versionen vom Eclipse (For Java (EE) Developers, etc.) und unter anderem das Eclipse "Classic" - wäre das Gescheiteste, dieses runterzuladen, oder? Ist ja nicht so, dass ich riesige Anwendungen programmiere... .

- OK, Programm, nicht Tool ;-)

- habe auch nicht erwartet, dass es genauso gut ist wie Visual Studio, da man für dieses doch schliesslich einen dicken Batzen Geld hinlegen muss.


Vielen Dank für die Vorschläge!!

Euer Java-n00b BBB


----------



## The_S (27. Nov 2007)

Kommt immer darauf an, was du entwickeln willst. Für den Anfang sollte die Classic-Version aber optimal sein  .


----------



## eeeee (27. Nov 2007)

badblueboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> - habe auch nicht erwartet, dass es genauso gut ist wie Visual Studio, da man für dieses doch schliesslich einen dicken Batzen Geld hinlegen muss.



Also verglichen mit Eclipse ist Visual Studio geradezu primitiv was z.B. Refactoring-Funktionen angeht.

msmvps.com/blogs/jon.skeet/archive/2005/12/22/79631.aspx

www.ryanlowe.ca/blog/archives/000356_visual_studio_net_vs_eclipse.php


----------



## badblueboy (27. Nov 2007)

naja, verstehe nicht wirklich viel von diesen Thematiken, bin nciht wirklich der Hardcore-Progger schlechthin ^^

Aber ich nehme an, dass das Visual Studio als auch Eclipse so ihre Vor- und Nachteile haben. Einen grossen Vorteil von Visual Studio finde ich (weiss nicht ob es beim Eclipse auch so ist), dass man bei Microsoft schnell kompetente Hilfe bei Programmierprobleme bekommt (zumindest war es bei der Firma so, wo ich die Lehre gemacht habe). Da das VS kostenpflichtig ist, "müssen" die Supporter schon fast mehr oder weniger kompetent sein (leider relativ häufig weniger statt mehr).


Whatever - auf jeden Fall danke für die Beratungen!!


mfg BBB


----------



## AlArenal (27. Nov 2007)

Es ist also von Vorteil für größtenteils inkompetenten Support zahlen zu müssen?

So hab ich das auch noch nicht gesehen....


----------



## badblueboy (28. Nov 2007)

habe nicht gesagt dass es GRÖSSTENTEILS ist, sondern "relativ häufig" - alles ist relativ ;-)

Whatever, hab da ein Problem mit Eclipse:

Habs nun runtergeladen und gestartet (muss ja ned instlliert werden soweit ich das verstanden habe). Alles funzt super, hab auch eine einfache Applet-Applikation laufen lassen und es funktioniert. Wenn ich aber in den Debug-Modus gehe, erscheint mir immer die Fehlermeldung:

"Source not found."

Dies passiert wenn der Debugger auf der Zeile 


```
public class P10GameOfLife extends Applet{
```

ist.

Voller Code:

```
/**
 * @(#)P10GameOfLife.java
 *
 * P10GameOfLife Applet application
 */
 
import java.awt.*;
import java.applet.*;

public class P10GameOfLife extends Applet{
	
	int mittelpunkt=50;

	public void init() {

		
	}

	public void paint(Graphics g) {
	
		g.drawOval(mittelpunkt, mittelpunkt, mittelpunkt, mittelpunkt);
		
	}
}
```

Wie gesagt, eine sehr einfache Applikation ^^ Wollte auch nur testen ob der Debugger auch funzt und joa...weiss ned was ich tun soll :-/

Der bringt mir den Fehler etwa 30 mal wenn ich mittels Button "Step Into" weitergehen will.

Hier die Fehlermeldung als JPG:
Error-Meldung


Wäre toll wenn mir jemand helfen könnte... .

Per google habe ich zwar was gefunden, allerdings kann ich die "Lösung" nicht machen, die vorgeshclagen wird, da mir bestimmte Eitnräge, welche in der Lösung vorhanden sind, irgendwie fehlen (vllt. andere Version des Eclipse).



mfg BBB


----------



## ARadauer (28. Nov 2007)

kann es sein, dass du versuchts die sourcen von java zu debuggen? du bist schon zu tief drin, das is gar nicht mehr dein code.

ist gibt eine möglichkeit, die sourcen des jdk zu sehen. schau mal unter window-preferences-Java-installed jres
da wählst du eine aus und gehst auf edit-> da steht dan irgendwas von source attachment.

ich glaub die sourcen sind beim jdk dabei.


----------



## SnooP (28. Nov 2007)

Das ist kein Bug sondern ein Feature  ... - der Debugger braucht idealerweise sämtliche Quelldateien zum "Durchsteppen" ... sofern man aber Bibliotheken benutzt die lediglich aus .class Dateien bestehen, hat man maximal die Methodensignaturen... also muss man die Sourcen mit angeben... - by step into - will er ja in dem Fall auf den Typ Graphics zugreifen... - da ist es am Einfachsten, wenn man statt des JREs unter Preferences - Java das JDK als Java-Runtime auswählt, was ja von sich aus schon die Quellen im src.zip stehen hat... ich glaub die Auflösung dessen hat er automatisch...

bei jars die man dem classpath hinzufügt kann man unter project-properties buildpath die source-location manuell hinzufügen (sofern man sie hat).

beim Debuggen haben sich übrigens die F-Tasten bewährt... f5, f6, f7 und f8 sind da so die Tasten auf denen meine Griffel per default ruhen


----------



## badblueboy (28. Nov 2007)

kurz gesagt - so lassen? :-S sry, bin heute etwas langsam... ^^


also, meine ersten Eindrücke des Eclipse sind wirklich super und ich will euch nochmals danken, dass ihr mir dieses IDE empfohlen habt.


mfg BBB


----------



## Wildcard (28. Nov 2007)

badblueboy hat gesagt.:
			
		

> kurz gesagt - so lassen? :-S sry, bin heute etwas langsam... ^^


Oder besser: wie Snoop schon sagt den Quellcode der Java Bibliothek einhängen. Das ist zu weilen äußerst hilfreich.


----------



## SnooP (28. Nov 2007)

kurz gesagt: statt die JRE das JDK verwenden


----------

